# 3 under or split finger, pros/cons?



## BarneySlayer

I switched from split to 3 under, just because someone suggested it. Felt better, so I kept doing it. Haven't noticed any negatives myself.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau

I shoot both depending on the weighting of the pros and cons.

You can execute a good release with either. There are great barebow shooters that use three under, and all Olympic shooters use split. It does take more care to learn how to hook without pinching the nock when shooting split. One more thing to think about when you are learning.

The main difference is point-on. Split finger is geared toward longer shots since the back of the arrow is lower. That give the arrow a higher trajectory at release. Long range target shooters need to get good sight points. Typically, traditional shooters do not since it puts there arrow tip in the ground when aiming shorter distances typically shot with traditional gear. For me, I use split finger for 70 meters and out, and three under for 60 meters and in. I have a 20 meter difference in point-on between the two. I treat going between split and three under just like changing a crawl while stringwalking, with the difference that going to split is a discreet change, which stringwalking is continuous.

Split is still common with some longbow shooters. It was not long ago when split was required in some traditional longbow competitions. There may still some organizations that require it (maybe FITA instinctive ?????). You would need to ask a longbow shooter how they aim. This may be where the canting to get the eye over the arrow comes in.

Conclusion: three under is preferred for traditional archery and is a bit easier to learn.


----------



## Doofy_13

I find 3 under much easier to aim for hunting ranges


----------



## Greencb

I started split and moved to 3 under to facilitate gap shooting. To be honest I'm not sure if one is more repeatable than the other I never shot bareshafts when I shot split. I'm not certain how critical it is but I have to work a bit to tie my nock in at 1/8 to 1/4. Most say neutral tiller for 3 under I have to run either 1/4 negative tiller or flip the top and bottom limb to keep that nock tie low. I assume this is required due to 3 under, but I am not certain.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau

The tune of your bow will be different for each. With three under you are pulling the bottom limb more which can be compensated for with a high nock point. I shoot FITA using both. Sometimes I use the same bow, other times I change bows. My bow feels noticeably heavier when I shoot three under on a bow tuned to split.


----------



## Tradchef

I shoot three under. It feels better to me


----------



## centershot

For shorter range shooting (40 yards or less - trad style) 3 under is a superior system. It gets your gaps down to manageable distances which increases consistency and overall accuracy. Nearly all of the best 3D and indoor shooters shoot 3 under - that should tell you something.


----------



## kegan

centershot said:


> For shorter range shooting (40 yards or less - trad style) 3 under is a superior system. It gets your gaps down to manageable distances which increases consistency and overall accuracy. Nearly all of the best 3D and indoor shooters shoot 3 under - that should tell you something.


X2. Unless you have a specific tournament that requires split, or you just have a very strong personal preference, you will usually find the top shooters for shorter range precision shooting three under.

Release issues may be related to your bow length/draw length ratio at the moment. I have issues with my own Delta Shortbow, which though smooth at my draw has a very acute string angle making accuracy harder for me.


----------



## J. Wesbrock

centershot said:


> For shorter range shooting (40 yards or less - trad style) 3 under is a superior system. It gets your gaps down to manageable distances which increases consistency and overall accuracy. Nearly all of the best 3D and indoor shooters shoot 3 under - that should tell you something.


In addition, the top Barebow and Traditional field archers shoot three under. Their targets are out to 80 yards.


----------



## RobbJ

I shot split when I was in college. Then took a long time off. When I came back 3 under was more comfortable. Go figure....


----------



## GEREP

For the reasons mentioned, I shoot 3 under for all shots under 30 yards. 

For shots over 30 yards, I move up to 30 yards or less and shoot 3 under.

:wink:

KPC


----------



## larry tom

TBG. As Hank mentioned earlier, Oly style shooters like myself will use split finger for the reasons he spoke of. However, I first started out shooting barebow, and if you are using gap or string walking as an aiming system then 3 under tabs are the way to go. Some 3 under tabs like the Bateman are actually marked to help facilitate the trajectories need for the various distances that string walkers use. Regards, Larry


----------



## ghostgoblin22

3 under, just feels better, gives me a better sight picture and im more consistent


----------



## Nekekal

I was initially shown how to shoot split fingers. But struggled with it. My arrows kept going high and my release kept hitting the arrow causing all sort of problems. I switched to three under to simplify the issue. I immediatly got a bit better. Although now the arrow was slipping down the string, so I added a second nock point below the arrow. 

I got used to the method and just stayed that way. If I had kept at it, split would probably have worked for me too. I did try it again just recently with terrible results but that is probably just me.


----------



## Tradbow Guy

gerep said:


> for the reasons mentioned, i shoot 3 under for all shots under 30 yards.
> 
> For shots over 30 yards, i move up to 30 yards or less and shoot 3 under.
> 
> :wink:
> 
> 
> Kpc


lol


----------



## Windrover

GEREP said:


> For the reasons mentioned, I shoot 3 under for all shots under 30 yards.
> 
> For shots over 30 yards, I move up to 30 yards or less and shoot 3 under.
> 
> :wink:
> 
> KPC


I like that answer. You must be a hunter.


----------



## BarneySlayer

GEREP said:


> For the reasons mentioned, I shoot 3 under for all shots under 30 yards.
> 
> For shots over 30 yards, I move up to 30 yards or less and shoot 3 under.
> 
> :wink:
> 
> KPC


That is great!


----------



## ismo131

I drow my bow to end of its limbmovement. When i shoot 3 under the louwer limb bendts more and it feels little i don't get my drowleight fully. When split it fills like it should be. This change is from 1000 arrows ago but it feels more natural. 1man1style, different man different style


----------

